# I need to stop hauling MAC.... (pic heavy!)



## gracie90 (Aug 20, 2011)

*I need to stop hauling MAC.... (pic heavy!)*

...At least until I get my student loan 

  	Anywho, this is what I've bought in August so far:


 		A new 15 pan palette (so I could separate my eyeshadows in neutrals and brights) 	
 		Satin Taupe, Woodwinked, All That Glitters and Jest e/s in pans 	
 		Coppering e/s in the pan from the CCO today 	
 		Rare Find and Mineral Mode MESs 	
 		Hipness blush from the CCO (yay!) 	
 		The 128, 235 and 234 brushes from Semi Precious - and I still want the 179 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 		Undercurrent pearlglide liner from the CCO (LOVE IT!!!!!) 
 
  	Picturessss:



​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​  	Also, I bought 3 pairs of shoes....



​  	Oooooops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	What have you all bought in the past month or so? Please make me feel less guilty haha


----------



## ZoZo (Aug 20, 2011)

Great hall, enjoy it...
  	the shoes are so cute too..


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 20, 2011)

Fun goodies and that pearlglide is gorgeous!  What an amazing colour and so shiny!


----------



## XxMoOmOoxX (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice haul!

  	I have woodwinked eyeshadow and I used to wear it all the time. It's such a lovely color all over the lids. =)

  	Enjoy your goodies. =D


----------



## Sequinzombie (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice haul! Gotta love the cco right?


----------



## shadowaddict (Aug 21, 2011)

Great haul. I love Undercurrent, one of my favs.

  	Pretty shoes, love the floral. I just ordered 4 new pair. I got two pair of comfy Clarks and two pair of Lucky Brand, which are not so practical, but oh so cute. I love funky, weird shoes. Too bad now that I can afford they are not really age appropriate. So I have to stay on the safer side of funky/crazy shoes. The end of season sales are the best. I just can't resist.

  	  I'm sure I will order moreI try to get my 22yr old daughter interested and she just gives me an odd look and rolls her eyes. She just doesn't get how fun makeup and shoes can be.


----------



## XxMoOmOoxX (Aug 21, 2011)

Sequinzombie said:


> Nice haul! Gotta love the cco right?



 	I especially love the prices! It makes me feel better about spending my money at a CCO than at the retail stores.


----------



## Haven (Aug 21, 2011)

Great haul


----------



## LiLBeautyBarbie (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice haul! too bad there are no CCOs in Canada


----------



## VickieG (Aug 23, 2011)

Jest, All that Glitters & Woodwinked are on my next shopping list. So beautiful!!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 12, 2012)

Great haul!
  	I´ve got Woodwinked and All That Glitters
  	and I want almost all of the other stuff.

  	This month (so far) I bought:

  	*Steamy

  	*Deep Truth

  	*Dazzlelight

  	*Royale

  	*Blue Candy

  	*Beauty Marked

  	*Parfait Amour

  	And my very first lipstick (See Sheer) and mascara (Plush Lash).


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh yeah, I forgot!
  	I bought I lot of other stuff
  	from other brands.
  	Have anyone tried cosmetics
  	from the swedish brand Make Up Store?
  	I bought a lot from that brand.


----------



## diannekaye (Feb 17, 2012)

i love your palette!


----------



## vala (Feb 18, 2012)

nice haul! I love going to the cco whenever i'm in the states


----------

